
How do you find a web designer for your web startup? - waleedka

======
waleedka
Anyone knows who the y-comb startups use? Most of them have decent designs and
they're on a small budget. What's their secret?

~~~
pg
They're all designed by different people. Though in a sense they all use me,
since I nag them to fix the more egregious design mistakes.

~~~
waleedka
They're lucky, and you're doing a great nagging job.

------
hacker64
I use elance.com. I post my projects there and they bid.

~~~
figgy
First, use a web designer, not a graphics/print designer. You won't regret it.

You can try sites like CreativeHotLink.com or Craigslist.org

~~~
waleedka
That's what I meant. Corrected the title.

------
pellegrino
Ive used these guys. Low cost, solid quality.

<http://monvia.com/>

~~~
brett
How is that a design firm? From their homepage: _MonVia is a business and
technology accelerator built by entrepreneurs for entrepreneurs._

And the "What we do" page only mentions design in passing:
<http://monvia.com/whatwedo.html>

Given what they claim to do, who frequents news.yc, the fact that this is your
only comment (or post) and how out of context this recommendation seems to be,
you're setting off some serious spam flags. Assuming you deserve the benefit
of the doubt : Care to clarify or point us to their web design wing?

